

Node Knockout registration open (edit: now full) - samdk
http://nodeknockout.com/

======
pvsnp
The new site just looks annoying and confusing.

~~~
mnutt
I wouldn't buy anything from them but I think it's keeping in the spirit of
the community.

------
gerads
Yo, we weren't expecting the sudden flood from Hacker News last night! Sorry
to those who haven't gotten in yet!

We'll be opening up as many new spots as possible every day at midnight GMT
(5pm Pacific). (The number of spots is limited by the number of judges we can
get).

If you're interested in being an expert judge (and helping us open up to more
teams) check out: <http://nodeknockout.com/judging>

\- Gerad (Node.js Knockout co-creator)

------
sambeau
I was kinda hoping this was a node.js + knockout.js thing.

Am I alone (in the Unix world) in thinking Knockout is awesome?

------
addandsubtract
Well, I'm glad all the legit teams like "Team'); DROP TABLE Teams;" and "•̫͡•ʕ
_̫͡_ ʕ•͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ _̫͡_ ʔ-̫͡-" got a spot. Along with PowerNerd getting two
slots. [1]

[1] <http://nodeknockout.com/teams>

~~~
gerads
We're on the PowerNerd issue. It's a bit complicated due to the fact the two
teams have different members. It will be cleaned up soon, and we'll be opening
more spots tonight (see my earlier post).

~~~
gerads
And.... the second PowerNerd has been deleted. (1 new open spot). :-)

------
travisglines
Anyone know exactly how long it took to fill up? I'm glad I signed up when I
did.

~~~
dshaw7
4 days

------
manishm
would like to join a team..any spots open?

~~~
gaz
yeah i got some open spots, if anyone wants to join up with me (contact in
profile)

